# food help



## iceman9907 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi i have a gold tegu and he has stopped eating anything but eggs. he use to eat pinkies and crickets but now he has no intrest in them. i just wanted to know if this is something to be concerned about or if its ok.. thank you let me know


----------



## Orion (May 14, 2010)

I have the same issue. Antone else? Is it something they outgrow.


----------



## Marlene (May 14, 2010)

How old and how big is it?

I've found that by feeding my gold tegu pinkies he became rather aggressive, so I'd avoid pinkies if he's still young and growing.

Try feeding cockroaches, not ones that you find in your house though! Find someone that is selling dubia cockroaches or other appropriately sized roaches. The best thing about them is that neither of my tegus will refuse them, they don't smell bad, can't really climb smooth surfaces (depending on the breed) and are easy to breed and start your own colony.

Just start finding new feeder insects to feed and see what he/she likes. Eggs are not good as a staple diet and can be bad for them. They should only be used as treats. You can try boiled ground turkey, ground chicken, livers, gizzards and hearts of poultry and other animals. I never feed raw meat to my tegus, but I know some people here do. It's just my personal opinion not to feed raw meats.

You can also try scenting whatever you are going to be feeding the tegu with eggs. Just rub a cricket with the yolk of a hard boiled egg and see if your tegu will eat it.


----------



## fireimp141 (May 15, 2010)

Uhh I have a b&w but he eats anything that's edible and stuff that's not. His favorite is eggs mice shrimp and salmon filets. Try some seafood, Tyson goes nuts for crab, salmon, talapia, shrimp etc.


----------



## White_Lotus (May 15, 2010)

actually it seems like he's picking favorites kinda like when a kid doesnt want to eat anything except ice cream or McDonalds my argentine did the exact same thing with rats i would try to weed out eggs and try other foods instead offer more variety eggs may be his favorite but when a tegu is hungry they will eat.


----------



## Orion (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again everybody. I have 2 Colombians. They are about 14 inches long. I just got them a couple weeks ago. I tried the trick of rubbing egg on the super worms and it worked, I also mixed some egg in raw meat for them too. I guess the one didnt like being tricked and tried to bite me for the first time in 2 weeks. Other than being skiddish, they are fairly well tempered until this morning, LOL.


----------

